# Chiripa...



## rich7

En español esto significa este insecto mas pequeño que una cucaracha, como se dice en Ingles?


----------



## renneo

Bueno, tal vez para los Venezolanos eso signifique, pero para los mexicanos, "chiripa" significa "por suerte", ejemplo: "se saco la loteria de pura chiripa!" o "pase el examen de chiripa!".
Para contestar tu pregunta, a que tipo de insecto te refieres?


----------



## Tylerbrain

En España, que yo sepa, "chiripa" también se usa como sinónimo de "suerte", o "potra", tal como indica Renneo. De insectos, ni idea.



			
				renneo said:
			
		

> Bueno, tal vez para los Venezolanos eso signifique, pero para los mexicanos, "chiripa" significa "por suerte", ejemplo: "se saco la loteria de pura chiripa!" o "pase el examen de chiripa!".
> Para contestar tu pregunta, a que tipo de insecto te refieres?


----------



## chicuelagirl

Interesante, en Rep.Dom 'chiripa' tiene un significado particular. Cuando un domincano habla de chiripa ser refiere a un trabajo inestable, de mala paga y mas bien temporal. "Estoy chiripiando" que quiere decir, tengo trabajo, por corto tiempo y no me pagan muy bien.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola, he visto que CHiripa es un insecto muy pequeño, pareado a la cucaracha; esta palabra según he podido leer en la página del Gobierno Venezolano proviene del "Vocabulario popular seboruquense" que es una mezcla principalmente de español, indígena, árabe e italiano. 
No tengo ni idea de como decirlo en inglés, pero tal vez algun nativo con esta definición lo puede sacar!

Lo siento!

X.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lamentablemente, como el término chiripa para calificar a un insecto se utiliza exclusivamente en Venezuela -y probablemente sea un insecto propio de ciertas regiones de allí- no te podríamos ayudar sin el nombre científico.

Aquí en la Argentina, "de chiripa" significa lo mismo que "de carambola", o sea, "por una casualidad que resulta salir favorable", y también es "de chiripa" toda suerte favorable en un juego que no se logra por mérito o intención, como pegarle mal a una pelota de tenis y que esta haga un globo y termine tocando el fleje del lado del oponente resultando en tanto.


----------



## jordania

Hola!

De venezolana a venezolano, te cuento que chiripa se dice igual que cucaracha, o sea, roach (se pronuncia róuch) y para los no venezolanos, chiripa es la cucaracha pequeña que se ve en los apartamentos.

Tambien lo usamos como un sinónimo de suerte


----------



## jordania

Otra acotación:

Quizas es sinónimo de suerte, ya que cuando uno dice, por ejemplo: "me salvé de chiripa" estás queriendo decir que te salvaste por poco... lo que a mi punto de vista refleja una analogía entre la cucaracha pequeña y el hecho de que casi casi ocurre o deja de ocurrir algo.


----------



## oriental

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Lamentablemente, como el término chiripa para calificar a un insecto se utiliza exclusivamente en Venezuela -y probablemente sea un insecto propio de ciertas regiones de allí- no te podríamos ayudar sin el nombre científico.
> 
> Aquí en la Argentina, "de chiripa" significa lo mismo que "de carambola", o sea, "por una casualidad que resulta salir favorable", y también es "de chiripa" toda suerte favorable en un juego que no se logra por mérito o intención, como pegarle mal a una pelota de tenis y que esta haga un globo y termine tocando el fleje del lado del oponente resultando en tanto.


 
Buenos días a todos.

En nuestro idioma, *chiripa* y *chiripá* coexisten _aunque el diccionario de WR no los diferencia._

En lengua misionero-guaraní, chiripa significa cosa de poca monta o valor, casual, de la menor importancia, proveniendo de la voz quechua chiripac. 

Por lo anterior el sentido actual del vocablo sin tilde se emparenta -como se verá- con el del vocablo *con tilde.* 
En este thread, hasta ahora, se habló del vocablo sin tilde.

Según Fernando Assunçao, el origen del chiripa o chiripá, se remonta al que usaban los indios catequizados, que los curas impusieron para evitar la desnudez de estas tribus, en especial los guaraníes. Esta cómoda prenda le permitía realizar cualquier tipo de faena y los abrigaba a la vez.
 
*El Chiripá* también existe.

 http://www.elfolkloreargentino.com/indumentaria/chiripa.htm 

Existe otro uso para el vocablo , derivado del anterior, en la vestimenta de los niños, por encima de los pañales, pero de los pañales aquellos, los antiguos... 

Dentro de las cosas que no sabía -tantas -era el uso de chiripa vinculado con insectos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rich7

Gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo para aportar un grano de arena.

Entonces no hay traduccion o en otros paises no existen las chiripas?


----------



## Moritzchen

Si te sirve, las cucarachas son por lo general grandes (como de una pulgada y media), negras y feas. Acá existe lo que llaman German Cockroach, que es verde o marrón y mucho más chica (3/4 de pulgada)que la cucaracha que se ve por Sudamérica. (Ah! También son feas)


----------



## lforestier

en Puerto Rico, *chiripa* es *suerte*. A  veces decimos *chicle *para decir chiripa, como por ejemplo, "*Conseguí el trabajo de chicle, ya que me quedé dormido en la entrevista."*


----------



## rich7

Increible que nadie mas sepa de nuestras chiripas, pense que era bastante comun.

Debe ser una especie de mutacion latinoamericana entonces.

Ya chequee en la net en GOOGLE y de verdad que no encontre nada, sin embargo esta esto:

http://images.google.co.ve/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kangaroofumigaciones.com/images/ciclo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.kangaroofumigaciones.com/cucarachas.htm&h=142&w=163&sz=7&hl=es&start=1&tbnid=_odqpmRjGeLqoM:&tbnh=85&tbnw=98&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchiripas%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Des%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG


----------



## Lanka

En el diccionario de la lengua española sale chiripa como palabra venezolana para una especie de cucaracha, es la tercera acepción, y las otras dos se refieren a la suerte. Yo creo que debe ser una palabra muy específica, y te recomiendo buscar en diccionarios técnicos de zoología español-inglés. Intentaré darte alguna url.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno rich, no conocemos tus chiripas. En el sur de sudamérica hay lauchas que son ratoncitos muy chiquitos y estoy seguro que no se conocen por otros lados pero las lauchas, los ratones y los del cono sur no se preocupan mucho por ello.


----------



## Lanka

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Si te sirve, las cucarachas son por lo general grandes (como de una pulgada y media), negras y feas. Acá existe lo que llaman German Cockroach, que es verde o marrón y mucho más chica (3/4 de pulgada)que la cucaracha que se ve por Sudamérica. (Ah! También son feas)


 
Pues aquí hay las Cucarachas Americanas que son enormes y dan mucha grima. Creo que incluso vuelan ...


----------



## Moritzchen

Las que ví volando eran las_ baratas_ muy grandes, verdes y voladoras que entraban por la ventana del séptimo piso donde vivía en Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Lanka

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Las que ví volando eran las_ baratas_ muy grandes, verdes y voladoras que entraban por la ventana del séptimo piso donde vivía en Rio de Janeiro.


 -> jamás iré a Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Moritzchen

Si, ve si pues es una _cidade maravilhosa_


----------



## jfuentes

YEAH!! I've found it!! 

I've found this thread looking up the habits of my newest obsession: Tha Chiripa. I hate them, they are bastards  they refuse to leave my flat so I wanted to research about their weakness but... I've found that they are almost immortal .

The scientific name is _Blatella Germanica (linnaeus)_ which refers to The German Cockroach (Tha Chiripa / Tha German Roach), whose colour is mild coffee and it's length is about 1.5cm.

The repugnant red to black and bigger version is the _American Blatella (linnaeus)/Periplaneta Americana_ which refers to The American Cockroach, whose length is about 3.7cm and it can also fly. It is the known most in the world.


SIIIII lo encontré!!! 

Encontré este hilo buscando los habitos de mi mas nueva obsesión: La Chiripa. Las odio, son unas bastardas  no se quieren ir de mi apartamento así que quise investigar sobre sus debilidades pero... encontré que son casi que inmortales .

El nombre científico es _Blatella Germanica (linnaeus)_ que se refiere a la Cucaracha Alemana (La Chiripa), cuyo color es café claro y su longitud es como de centímetro y medio.

La repugnante versión rojiza a negra y mas rande es la _Blatella Americana (linnaeus)/Periplaneta Americana_ que se refiere a la Cucaracha Americana, cuya longitud es de como 3.7 centímetros y también puede volar. Es la más conocida del mundo.


Thanks a todos .

I paste U a link pa' que ojeen. El sistema no me dejaba enviarles el link, sorry.
HTTP
SEMICOLON
SLASH
SLASH
www
DOT
infoplagas
DOT
com
SLASH
Cucarachas
DOT
htm


----------



## jfuentes

Por cierto, a modo de cultura general, los venezolanos llamamos chiripa a todo lo que se le parezca a la descripción anterior, por ejemplo, la cucaracha banda de café o Brownbanded Cockroach es también una chiripa para nosotros, esa es la que deja los punticos negros en la fórmica y, como dice en la descripción, conviven con las alemanas, en fin, todo un mundo de chiripas a su disposición en la jerga de esta rivera del arauca vibrador.

Related Words:
_Chiripero_
*1*. Set of minorities and political parties supporting Rafael Caldera for his second period as the President of Venezuela (1994-1999) called this way by Oswaldo Alvarez Páz when he referred to his opponent despectively.
*2*. Lot of chiripas: Lot of little cockroaches as german, brownbanded, etc.

I was born in a riverside of the vibrator arauca .

PD: Toda esa información me la encontré -> de chiripa -> de broma -> en un golpe de suerte.


----------



## wgelves

Hola a todos, en realidad soy nuevo en esto, y no se como se maneja, pero si de algun modo el amigo JFUENTES me podria mandar la referencia de donde consiguio la informacion de Brownbanded Cockroach me seria muy importante, ya que ando haciendo unos trabajos con estos pequeños artropodos, sin mas y espernado su respuesta...


----------



## oliviaF

Moritzchen said:


> Si te sirve, las cucarachas son por lo general grandes (como de una pulgada y media), negras y feas. Acá existe lo que llaman German Cockroach, que es verde o marrón y mucho más chica (3/4 de pulgada)que la cucaracha que se ve por Sudamérica. (Ah! También son feas)


 
jajajajaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wgelves

si si, entiendo, pero me interesa saber de donde saco la referencia j fuentes, donde habla de la existencia de las cucarachas Brownbanded o cucarachas de banda cafe, de nombre cientifico Supella longipalpa, JFUENTES habla de que esta cucaracha se encuentra ewn venezuela, al igual que el expresa que la misma vive o convive con Blatella germanica, lo que solisito es la referencia de la cual el tomo esta informacion, para leerla con mas calma, devido a que me encuentro realizando unos trabjos con estos pequeños artropodos aca en Venezuela. 


ESpero la respuesta, chau....


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

wgelves said:


> si si, entiendo, pero me interesa saber de donde saco la referencia j fuentes, donde habla de la existencia de las cucarachas Brownbanded o cucarachas de banda cafe, de nombre cientifico Supella longipalpa, JFUENTES habla de que esta cucaracha se encuentra ewn venezuela, al igual que el expresa que la misma vive o convive con Blatella germanica, lo que solisito es la referencia de la cual el tomo esta informacion, para leerla con mas calma, devido a que me encuentro realizando unos trabjos con estos pequeños artropodos aca en Venezuela.
> 
> 
> ESpero la respuesta, chau....


 
Oye, paisano, bienvenido al foro!

Mi sugerencia, envíale un un mensaje privado o preferiblemente un email a nuestro panita llanero, ya que ese post fue publicado el 24 de Julio de este año, por lo cual dudo te responda usando este medio.

Si aún no has descubierto cómo, te cuento que haciendo click en el "nickname" del usuario, se te abre una lista de posibilidades, entre las cuales debe estar enviar emails y mensajes privados.

Con mis mejores deseos, 

Una caraqueña...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que detallaaazooooo Venezuelan Sweetie........ muy buena tu oportuna acotación para el Paisano.
Tenias que ser de Caracas..
Ah!, y bien interesante el tema, yo tampoco lo habia leido, ya que soy tambien nueva.(Desconocia el hecho de que las chiripas eran venezolanas tambien)
Saludos cordiales
RM!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ROSANGELUS said:


> Que detallaaazooooo Venezuelan Sweetie........ muy buena tu oportuna acotación para el Paisano.
> Tenias que ser de Caracas..
> Ah!, y bien interesante el tema, yo tampoco lo habia leido, ya que soy tambien nueva.(Desconocia el hecho de que las chiripas eran venezolanas tambien)
> Saludos cordiales
> RM!


 
O sea, que encontraste este hilo "de chiripa", or just in a strike of luck... 

Gracias por tus comentarios, paníviri 

Ahí nos vemos, chama!


----------



## wgelves

jajaja, ta bien todo, gracias gente, ya ando en contacto con la persona, nos vemos luego, chau.....

A y por cierto a votar este domingo........


----------



## Googolplex1

A pesar de lo viejo de este hilo, quiero aportar que en Venezuela a la cucaracha alemana se la conoce como «chiripa» (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blattella_germanica). 
La cucaracha americana es la que en Venezuela conocemos exclusivamente como «cucaracha» (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periplaneta_americana).


----------



## ParagonOfVirtue

Al parecer aquí la palabra "chiripa" se usa para describir a cualquier cucaracha pequeña. La _Blatella Germanica,_ como dijo jfuentes, parece ser la más común por aquí  pero la gente normalmente no va aprendiéndose los nombres de los tipos de cucarachas que ven, así que el término podría aplicarse a prácticamente toda la familia _Blattellidae.

_Aunque yo solía tener de esas en mi casa (las saqué con un veneno super-super-fuerte ) y luego de una caminata por Wikipedia me parece que eran más bien de la especie _Supella Longipalpa,_ que en inglés se llama _Brown-banded Cockroach_.


----------



## alucarx85

Chiripa en ingles es nada mas y nada menos que German Roach....


----------

